# When to cut new alfalfa seeding.



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

It was a wet spring here in Ohio in April. I planted a 40 Ac field of roundup ready alfalfa mixed with some oats. I planted it in three different stages due to the wet conditions. I started on April 12, and finished in early may. My question is the Oats are getting a head on them and it's time for them to be cut. ( I intend to make silage bales.) However the Alfalfa is still coming along and is only 12 inches high or so. My question is can you cut a young stand to early and damage the stand?


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I would say your decision should be based on when the oats are ready to cut. With summer like weather (hot and dry) the alfalfa should come back pretty strong for 1st year crop. I planted Alfalfa/OG with rye grass April 6. I have about 12-15 inch stand. I'm planning to cut within the next two weeks, weather dependent of course. Good luck.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm under the impression that one is supposed to spray RR alfalfa at 2"-4" to remove non RR alfalfa plants. How do you do that with oats as a companion crop?

As far as the seeding goes, I would say you will NOT (edit) hurt it by cutting at this stage but you will see more mechanical damage with such a young plant(tire damage and such)

Mow high leaving plenty of stubble(3"-4" min)


----------

